
Bringing magic back to technology (2015) - userbinator
http://countercomplex.blogspot.com/2015/04/bringing-magic-back-to-technology.html
======
force_reboot
The problem is that the "bad" kind of magic the author describes (opaque,
complex interfaces that don't follow any logic) are unavoidable. In the past,
you simply couldn't produce these behemoths, so people built elegant simple
things. Now you can produce Microsoft Excel, or Adobe Photoshop. Once you
start building real world products and start adding all the features that
people need, things get messy. I've been in the situation where adding certain
features would make the code very messy and would break the logic of the
interface, and argued against adding them, but the people who worked with
users insisted that these features were needed. And I agreed in the end, users
really did need these features.

I think the only thing that has a chance to tame the complexity of software is
better languages, like Haskell and beyond.

